# Ramen Goodness



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 31, 2006)

This is for all of the ramen noodle fans here.
In case someone does not know what ramen is, they are those little packs of noodles at the grocery store that sell for about ten cents.
Enjoy!:
======================
39 Ramen Recipes



----
Recipe 1

Boil Ramen
Saute canned tuna
Add half of flavor packet
Cover and turn off heat
Let sit 8 minutes
Drain water
Add tuna and lots of peas

Recipe 2

Boil ramen
Add A-1 steak sauce
Add one quarter packet

Recipe 3

Boil ramen
Add cheese
Add one can mixed vegetables

Recipe 4 

Cook noodles
Strain and cool
Add packet and one scrambled egg (mixed veggies, tuna and hot sauce optional)
Add to hot pan or wok with oil
Crisp one side, don't stir
Flip and crisp other side

Recipe 5

One can tuna
Add mayo to tuna
Add cheese and salt
Cook and drain ramen
Mix and stir

Recipe 6

Boil ramen
Drain most of water
Add peanut butter
Add hot sauce
Add cheese




Egg Ramen 7

Cook ramen as usual.
Add 1 egg about 30 seconds before ramen is done.


Simple Spiced Up Ramen 8

1)Add garlic powder, onion powder and crushed red pepper then boil.
2)Add noodles and boil till noodles break apart.
30Add flavor, stir and serve.

Chicken Ramen 9

You will need: Ramen + some frozen veggies + chicken strips

Throw veggies into boiling water, when it comes back to a boil throw in the ramen.
While this is happening, nuke or bake some frozen chicken strips. Chop them up and throw them in.

Ramen Chinese 10

1)Make ramen as usual, but add some veggies with the noodles. 
2)Any veggie like broccoli or "asian stir fry" would do. 
3)Drain broth, dash with soy sauce and hot sauce. 
4)Serve with chopsticks.

Cold Ramen Salad 11

1)Cook one pack of Ramen, no flavor pack, then drain. 
2)Add a couple of ice cubes to the strainer to cool off the noodles and stir them up. 
3)Add some thin-sliced (julliened?) cucumbers, ham (the lunch meat kind is fine) and scrambled eggs. All the sliced ingredients together should fit in the palm of your hand. 
4)Add an an equal mix of soy sauce and white vinegar (rice vinegar if you have it) to make about a 1/3 cup and add a pinch of sugar. 
5)Stir in the sauce.
6)Add a teaspoon of hot chinese mustard for extra flavor if desired.
7)Mix and serve.

Tuna Ramen Casserole 12

Take 1 can of tuna.
Add 2 tablespopons of Mayo.
add 1-2 slices of cheese (American, cheddar, velveeta)
pinch or two of salt.
cook ramen, drain, and add to bowl with previous stuff.
stir.
instant tuna noodle casserole.
/don't use the seasoning packet, unless it's a seafood packet.

Spicey Ramen Soup 13

Ramen + Boiling water + flavor packet + Tabasco or Dave's Insanity Hot Sauce = flamin' hot yummm 

Ramen Noodles Dry 14

Ramen + Drain water + add 1/2 tblspn. Butter + half of flavor packet. 

Miso Ramen 15

Ramen + Miso Paste (prolly from an Asian specialty store) + 1 beaten egg + half flavor packet (cuz honestly, half a packet'll give you heart disease enough) = good eats

Thai Peanut Ramen 16

Boil as you normally would, drain most of the water(leave some as the noodles are going to soak up what's left.) Add peanut butter, Louisiana Hot Sauce, 2 slices of Pasteurized Processed Cheese Food. 

Spicy Curry Ramen 17

Cooked ramen + oriental seasoning packet + 2 or so tablespoons curry powder + teaspoon of habanero sauce, boil away all the water

Mashi So Ramen 18
Shin Ramen + Boiling water + egg + flavor packet + slice of Cheese.

Healthy Tuna Noodle Ramen 19
1. Boil ramen noodles.
2. Saute some canned tuna
3. Add 1/2 of the flavor packet to the ramen. Cover, turn off heat, and let it sit for about 8 minutes.
4. Drain all the water.
4. Add the tuna and lots of some green peas.

Chicken Stir Fry Ramen 20

Boil the noodles as normal. Chop up chicken, and fresh veggies. Sautee the veggies and chicken in about 1tbsp of olive oil with some minced garlic. Spread sautee over the noodles. 

Leftover Ramen 21

1) Bring water to a boil, if using one packages, save season pack if two packages, dump one season pack in water. Deposit ramen in boiling water. Let cook for about 30 seconds to 1 minute breaking up the noodle blocks. Dump noodles in collander or otherwise remove water from noodles.
2)Dig in your refridgerator for some protein. Common items I use are cheese, hamburger or other red meat, chicken breasts, bacon, taco meat, scramble an egg, etc.
3)Slice up whatever leftover item you have and mix in the ramen noodles in a bowl. Microwave mixture for 1 minute or until protein item is hot. Use extra season pack if desired for extra flavor.

Ramen Mac 22

1)Boil noodles as normal.
2)Add butter if desired
3)Add processed or shredded cheese

Poor Man Ramen Pasta Salad 23

1)Boil noodles, drain.
2)Add Italian dressing of choice from packets or actual bottle.
3)Add olives and peppers from the local sub shops add-on bar
4)Add any other available veggies
5)Chopped lunchmeat can also be added

Fried Ramen Patty 24
1. Cook noodles
2. Strain / cool
3. Add flavor packet and 1 scrambled egg (mixed vegetable, tuna, hot sauce optional)
4. Add to hot pan or wok with oil
5. Crisp one side, don't stir
6. Flip
7. Crisp other side

Ramen "Birds in a Turd (With Maggots and Tapeworms)" 25
1 pkg Raman noodles (chicken flavored)
1 cheap chicken pot pie (frozen)
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 cup rice
3 tortillas (or more if you have them...)

Cook cream of chicken soup in one pan, the rice in a second pan, and the raman in another. When soup is nice and hot, place frozen pot pie in it and stir often, bringing the other two items down in heat as they become finished. The chicken soup/pot pie mixture will turn brown and lumpy if done correctly.

Drain both rice and raman, placing a 'handful' of noodles lengthwise on the tortilla shell, using a fork to straighten them out. Spoon some of the brown mixture, burrito-style, into the tortilla over the noodles, folding the otrtilla up like a burrito or rolling it like an enchelada. Place a few spoonfuls of rice on the dining plate and place tortilla on top of it. Repeat process for additional servings.

Chili Ramen 26

2 packets Chili Ramen
1-2 can tomato sauce
1 can beans
chili powder
few dashes of tobasco
NO WATER ~ The tomato sauce and beans have enough liquid to get the noodles cooked.

# of cans depend on size... use common sense, it's really good (the chilli and common sense)

Shrimp Ramen 27

Boil Water, Add handfull of de-veined shrimp with noodles. Cook as normal.

Spicey Crab Ramen 28

Ingrediants:
Kimchee ramen bowl 3/$1
Sri Racha Hot Sauce
Imitation Crab 1 lb/$1

1)stir-fry imitation crab w/ hot sauce 
2)add to Ramen

Thai Style Curry Ramen Noodles 29

1)Bring water to a boil, drop 2 packets of ramen in for 3 minutes. Drain noodles.
2)Throw noodles into hot frying pan with 1-2 tablespoons of BUTTER, and another tablespoon or so of hot chili oil. Stir well to coat noodles in the buttery, spicy goodness. 
3)Mix in one flavor packet with noodles. I prefer the beef packets, but chicken or pork will work nicely as well.
4)Sprinkle a generous pinch (i.e. about as much as you can grab with all 5 fingertips) of hot curry powder, mix throughout.
5)Shake some ground, dried thai chili peppers (you can get a pound of these for like a buck or two in asian markets, and grind 'em with a coffee grinder) in to taste, mix throughout.
6)Grind a few tablespoons of peanuts up in a coffee grinder, mix throughout.
7)Fry everything mixed up together until some of the noodles get nice and brown and crispy, stirring frequently. Enjoy!
8)A couple of extra ingredients can REALLY put this over the edge... a can of crab meat, drained and added right after the noodles are mixed with the butter/oil, makes this absolutely heavenly. I can get a can of crab meat at the local asian market for a little over a buck... at a regular supermarket you're lookin' at about $2.50.

Ramen chicken parmasean 30

Heat up the ramen noodles per the directions and Drain. Don't add the seasoning. 
Cover KFC or other brand chicken tenders with some cheese and marina sauce that you can buy at the store. Heat in the microwave for 1:30 plus 30 sec for each additional chicken tender. 
Put the heated tenders, sauce, and cheese on top of the ramen.

Beef and Carrot Ramen 31

what you'll need:
Ramen (beef or vegetable, preferably)
Ground Beef
Green Onion
Carrots
Garlic (if wanted)
A touch of Olive Oil

Brown the hamburger in small bits (but not completely mashed), with a little oil if necessary. Add the water for the ramen and the flavor packet. Bring this to a boil and then add in sliced carrots, chopped green onion, and a touch of finely chopped garlic. Add the noodles after the veggies are done. Cook noodles to just about tender, and then serve.

Thai Ginger Ramen 32

2 pkgs. ramen (the most "plain" variety possible...nothing too fancy schmancy)
toasted sesame oil
ginger
cayenne pepper
curry powder
garlic
dash sugar

Boil water for 2 packs of ramen. Add seasoning packets, some shakes of ginger, 1 dash cayenne, some shakes of curry, garlic, and the sugar, then a few dashes of the sesame oil. Add noodles (do NOT break up the noodles...that's sacrilege and those who do it do not deserve ramen soup) and stir with chopsticks until done (about 3 minutes).

Lomein Ramen 33

1)Mix some soy sauce packets with some tobasco sauce in a cup. 
2)Beat one egg (per package) like your making scrambled eggs. Cook in pan but not fluffy like your making scrambled eggs mash it up with a fork into little bits of egg (kinda like the little bits of egg in fried rice if your starting to catch on). 
3)Add about half of your soy/tobasco mixture to the eggs. 
4)Boil water for ramen but add the sauce packet to the water so you can flavor the noodles as they cook. 
5)Leave Ramen slightly undercooked
6)Finely chop ANY leftover meat you might have. Chicken, pork, turky, beef, Etc. 
7)Strain ramen completly. 
8)Add egg mixture and meat to ramen. 
9)Add eggs and ramen back into egg pan and simmer over low heat. 
10)Add the remaining soy/tobasco mix.
11)Serve.

Lasagna 34

1)Boil the noodle square, ensuring the square doesn't(!!!) lose its shape. Drain.
2)Next, loosly pull the top noodle shelf upwards. Liberally add spagetti sauce and shredded cheese. 
3)Release top shelf back into place. 
4)Repeat the spaghetti and cheese on top. 

Ramen Stir Fry 35

1. Prepare ANY ramen package as usual; add 1 egg to boiling mix one minute prior to end of cooking. Drain that salty liquid out!
2. Add any of following: mushrooms, onion, garlic (fresh, but from those plastic jars in fresh produce) and/or cilantro and other vegitables to a pan and lightly stir-fry
3. Combine with ramen noodles (you can try stir-frying the noodles too for a crispier texture

Ramen Casserole 36

1)Cook ramen per instuctions on packet.
2)Drain well when done.
3)Throw away the sodium death packet, substituting the cheapest can of condensed vegetable(or any variety, just nothing with noodles- you'll anger the ramen) soup you can find.
4)Stir soup in noodles, cover(for at least 20 minutes). The longer it sits covered, the more it takes on a casserole thickness.

Curry Peanut butter Ramen 37

1)Prepare noodles as normal.
2)Melt a bit of peanut butter in hot ramen, thin it out with some milk.
3)Add curry or your favorite spices. Do not use flavor packet.
4)Serve.

Sweet Sauce Ramen 38

1)Mix up some honey with some soy sauce and some ginger. 
2)Top with peppers and onions. 
3)Add meat to taste.

Veggie Soup Ramen 39

1 can Chicken Noodle or Beef Vegetable soup
1 pkg Ramen noodles
1 small can mushrooms pieces/stems if ya got 'em
1 dash dried chopped onion
1 dash celery salt
1 dash garlic powder
1 dash parsley flakes
1 dash dill weed
Whatever leftover chicken/steak/turkey/sausage you have
in the fridge if ya got 'em, diced

1)Make the can of soup as normal, but add 1/2 can more of water than calls for - bring to a boil
2)Toss in onion,spices,meats
3)Break up Ramen brick into pot, cook until noodles are done
4)Toss nasty Ramen flavoring packet away


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 31, 2006)

Those are awesome!!! 

mmmmmmm....ramen......


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 8, 2006)

Ramen is pretty versatile. You can add almost anything to it and not screw it up!


----------



## crushing (Sep 8, 2006)

hongkongfooey said:


> Ramen is pretty versatile. You can add almost anything to it and not screw it up!


 
That's for sure, well, except for the MSG packet that comes with it.  

Having lived on Ramen and rice for several months while in the Army not getting paid because finance thought I ETS'd, I have some Ramen experience.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW!!!

You must really like Ramen.

Thanks for the recipes


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 16, 2006)

Heh, sometimes, it pays off to read some slightly older posts.  Big fan of Ramen here (notably, the shrimp flavored packs).  Great post, rep your way!


----------

